# 一体どうしたと言んだ?



## travis1085

I was reading the Wikipedia article on "all your base are belong to us" (en wikipedia org / wiki / All Your Base Are Belong To Us#Original Japanese Text)

And I noticed the [sic] mark next to "一体どうしたと言んだ", which is translated (on the page) to "Tell me what has happened"

Sorry, I don't speak enough Japanese to understand the text, what is the error there?

Thanks.


----------



## Ocham

"一体どうしたと言んだ"

I can's see anything wrong with this sentence except "言うんだ."


----------



## travis1085

Thank you, that makes sense. As without the う it just means "word" and with the う it's a verb to say.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## pdmx

travis1085 said:


> "一体どうしたと言うんだ is translated to "Tell me what has happened"


 
I would rather translate this as "What are you saying I did (wrong)?" or
"What on earth am I / is he/she supposed to have done wrong?"


----------



## Ocham

No, no, pdmx. In that situation, we say 一体俺/彼/彼女が何をしたと言うんだ？


----------



## pdmx

Thanks for correction Ocham, but how do you make と言うのだ mean "tell me.." ?


----------



## Aoyama

"一体どうしたと言うんだ" = mais enfin, qu'est-ce qui se passe/arrive ?
と言うのだ (ou plutôt と言うんだ, car dans cette tournure "parlée" と言うのだ ne serait pas possible) ne signifie pas vraiment "dire" (ou "me dire") mais est simplement une fin de phrase "conclusive".
Dans un certain contexte, "一体どうしたと言うんだ" _pourrait_ signifier "mais dites-moi, qu'est-ce qui se passe ?", mais ici ""一体どうしたの「か教えて」" serait plus courant.


----------



## pdmx

Merci Aoyama
Je ne comprends toujours pas bien la distinction entre
一体どうしたの
et
一体どうしたと言うの
s'il ne s'agit pas de discours indirect...


----------



## Aoyama

一体どうしたの

一体どうしたと言うの , ici l'insistance est plus marquée, sans que l'on puisse parler de discours direct ou indirect (qui serait 。。。と言った).
Un peu comme en français avec "mais qu'est-ce qu'il y a", où le "mais" a un sens particulier, ou encore comme en anglais avec "why, I don't know" (mais je n'en sais rien) où le "why" n'a pas le sens de "pourquoi"...


----------



## pdmx

OK merci
on en apprend tous les jours...


----------

